# Honda eu1000 generator missing



## DBB (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for any help you can give me!

The generator just started to miss especially noticeably when on the eco setting (low RPM) but also runs a bit rough at speed. It's not a major miss but it is more noticeable when there is a load on it. I have cleaned the carb a couple of times including the idle speed jet as well as the main jet with no change in operation. I used a spark plug tester to look at the spark and I see that when the unit is missing, the spark also shows signs of missing. So, at low speed, the glow in the tester is constant (I can see 2 filaments and both are equally lit). When the engine falters for a brief split second, one filament flashes, the other is constant. Does that mean I have an electrical problem or could it still be a carb problem where the spark is not good because the carb is causing the engine to miss? If it is an electrical problem, is the likely culprit the ignition coil? Should I be able to test it and show that its the problem or might it be intermittent and therefore show good?

Thanks again.

Doug


----------



## danfull (Jul 30, 2016)

Diesel Selection Guide

Preferred too aware of their maximum load motor is more power, because the current when the starter motor is three times the usual, so you need to know this, and secondly 50KW small units, you're going to use long or standby, this power segment there are three common unit of Cummins diesel generators, diesel generators on the wood, Weichai diesel generator, followed by descending price, long lines, Capsule Filling Machine then the unit is recommended to choose Cummins standby emergency generators, then select Weichai.


----------



## DBB (Jul 29, 2016)

Still looking for help......anybody?

Is Robert Coates available?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

DBB said:


> Still looking for help......anybody?


Hello Doug...I was out for some minor surgery on my back. 

For any ignition-related problem, I'd suggest following the very detailed "Ignition System Troubleshooting" procedures in the factory shop manual. These tests and inspections will go over every part related to spark/ignition, and will find the problem or at least eliminate any part of the ignition system as the source. If all testing is 'good' for your ignition, then I'd have a hard look at the carburetor and getting it totally cleaned or possibly replaced. 

As an example of some of the ignition troubleshooting, you need to inspect the Ignition Pulse Generator and Ignition Coil, both which are fitted under the fan cover, and is a bit complicated to access. Having the factory shop manual will get you through it with no drama, as it is extensively illustrated and has step-by-step procedures:










Honda sells paper-only copies of the shop manual for the EU1000i (151 pages) on both eBay and Amazon; free shipping..

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*

Sometimes, they have 'light damage' copies (bent covers, creases on some pages, etc.) for a bit less...


----------



## DBB (Jul 29, 2016)

Robert - I must apologize for apparently not acknowledging your help back in 2016. It was helpful.

However, I still have similar problems but seemingly different. I did nothing back in 2016 to address those issues since they were not majorly effecting the performance. Now, however, the performance is such that I am not able to use it to charge my boat batteries (through a battery charger, not the 12v output of the generator). Now, at idle with eco off, it idles but every 2-3 seconds it falters for a split second and then continues. It does this while idling and under a small load (battery charging). It falters so badly that my battery charger has a problem with it. Additionally, it seems to not have the condition when running under a full load. I did get a service manual and have cleaned the carburator and replaced the gaskets, replaced the spark plug and replaced the coil (probably did not need replacing but I did while it was apart). Do you have any suggestions other than what you suggested before? If I take it apart to the level of the pulse generator, I might as well replace it, but I'm hesitant to take it apart to that level. It almost sounds like a fuel pump but not if it works at full load, I would guess.

I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

DBB said:


> Robert - I must apologize for apparently not acknowledging your help back in 2016. It was helpful...


 FYI, according to Honda Customer Service, Robert is still not back at work (he's been out almost all the year to date), so you should contact them here: Honda Power Equipment - Contact Us

For my 2 cents worth, your problem sounds like fuel filter needs replacement or dirty carb innards need cleaning.


----------



## DBB (Jul 29, 2016)

tabora said:


> Robert is still not back at work.


Thanks - I didn't know. My best to him.

Thanks for your suggestions. I was thinking if it works under full load when there is a high flow rate of fuel, then it should be able to get plenty at idle...?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

DBB said:


> Thanks - I didn't know. My best to him.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions. I was thinking if it works under full load when there is a high flow rate of fuel, then it should be able to get plenty at idle...?


 No, those are two different jets in the carb (items 30 and 31 in the carburetor diagram on the site linked below), and the vacuum is much less at idle as well.
http://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/gg/eu/eu1000/EU1000I-A2_B
(Note: that may not be the correct diagram for your genset; I just selected one of the EU1000 models at random. Select your actual model to get the correct diagram. The jet part references are different for the different models.)

If you've already eliminated the electronics using the diagnostic steps that Robert suggested, I would replace the fuel filter and clean the pilot jet and surroundings thoroughly. The pilot jet supplies the majority of fuel at idle, while the main jet supplies the majority of fuel at high RPM.


----------



## DBB (Jul 29, 2016)

tabora said:


> I would replace the fuel filter and clean the pilot jet and surroundings thoroughly. The pilot jet supplies the majority of fuel at idle, while the main jet supplies the majority of fuel at high RPM.


Thanks for the help. I'll get in there again and check it out. I did find that the O-ring around the pilot jet was damaged due to improper seating, but did not change it's operation after I replaced it.


----------



## DBB (Jul 29, 2016)

*Things are getting worse!*

Now instead of missing a bit, the generator will not start at all. I don't know if it's the same issue and has just gotten worse, but at least this should be easier to troubleshoot! Now it is not getting fuel at all - bowl doesn't fill, no fuel out of the supply hose when cranking. When I previously had taken the outside covers off I looked at the filter and saw that it was clean. Now I will see where the fuel stops when I take off the covers again. Is there a way of testing the fuel pump - the manual says nothing about it?

In addition.....when I took off the covers before and then reassembled them after all was done and it was ready to start, I found a O-ring laying on my bench. It is 3/4" in diameter and .050" thick. I cannot see any O-ring in the schematics in the manual that are that size. Can anyone help and get me out of this embarrassing fix and suggest where it should go??


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

First, what is the exact model of your EU1000? I'm referencing the EU1000i A2/B drawings below: http://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/gg/eu/eu1000/EU1000I-A2_B


DBB said:


> Now instead of missing a bit, the generator will not start at all. I don't know if it's the same issue and has just gotten worse, but at least this should be easier to troubleshoot! Now it is not getting fuel at all - bowl doesn't fill, no fuel out of the supply hose when cranking. When I previously had taken the outside covers off I looked at the filter and saw that it was clean.


Are you sure you're looking at the fuel filter? The fuel filter is #6 in the Fuel Tank Diagram. It's inside the fuel line and sticks up into the tank. Are you sure it's clear? Disconnect the fuel line after the petcock where it goes into the fuel pump and see if you're getting good flow. If not, probably the filter or another obstruction in the line.


DBB said:


> Now I will see where the fuel stops when I take off the covers again. Is there a way of testing the fuel pump - the manual says nothing about it?


Is that fuel pump sealed, or or is it the one with 4 screws and if so, did you take it apart previously?


DBB said:


> In addition.....when I took off the covers before and then reassembled them after all was done and it was ready to start, I found a O-ring laying on my bench. It is 3/4" in diameter and .050" thick. I cannot see any O-ring in the schematics in the manual that are that size. Can anyone help and get me out of this embarrassing fix and suggest where it should go??


That sounds like it would be #24 in the carburetor diagram...


----------



## DBB (Jul 29, 2016)

tabora said:


> First, what is the exact model of your EU1000? I'm referencing the EU1000i A2/B drawings


Yes, that's the one. S/N EZGA-1207539 




tabora said:


> Are you sure you're looking at the fuel filter? Disconnect the fuel line after the petcock where it goes into the fuel pump and see if you're getting good flow. If not, probably the filter or another obstruction in the line.


Yes that was what I looked at. Will look closer and also check for flow at the hose to the pump.




tabora said:


> Is that fuel pump sealed, or or is it the one with 4 screws and if so, did you take it apart previously?


I don't have the generator apart at the moment, but no, I did not take the fuel pump apart previously.



tabora said:


> That sounds like it would be #24 in the carburetor diagram...


That's it. I missed that in the schematic. Thanks a bunch for that! And thanks a bunch for all the help.


----------

